# Pixel and Vertex Shader Emulator



## OverRide

I searching a Pixel and Vertex Shader Emulator for Riva TNT 2. I want to run Morrowind with nice water.


----------



## mrjack

Is it even possible to emulate those? If so, then it would in my oppinion be logical that it would require alot of CPU time.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

ive never heard of anything like that. the closest to that which i have seen is a 3dfx glide wrapper, but those are pointless in modern games.

i'm surprised you can run morrowind well on a tnt2, it ran like a pig on my 5200


----------



## XHotxEx791

Not possible to emulate at all...


----------



## mrjack

I checked the internet a bit and it seems like there are emulators for those, but I don't think they work too well in games. According to a forum I read they got a leaked alpha of Doom 3 to work on a GeForce 2 card by using NVemulator. Without the program D3 didn't work.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

hmmm, never heard to nvemulator, either way like the 3dfx emulators it'll be a real processor hog, its not gonna make for playable frame rates in my opinion if there is such a thing anyway


----------

